# A colorful PCA 2014



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations to Natalie of Lumiere for RWD with her Cesare' - A first for an apricot.

And....

A Class Win by a Red Standard Poodle- Only the 2nd Class win ever by a red standard.

Harten Paprika du NOLA's Caniche Rouge - Rika
Class Winner - Novice Bitch
Bred by Tabatha Waters and Sharon Svoboda 
Co-owned by Tabatha Waters and Vinessa Alones of Splasher
Handled by Paul Clas

Incidentally, Vinessa Alones also had a class win in 2013 with her apricot breeding - Lola.

Our Steve Surfman photo of Rika moving.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

She is very pretty NOLA!


----------

